# When did your baby transition from two naps to one a day?.



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

My daughter is almost 12 months old. She's alwasy been a light sleeper, and has always taken really short naps. It seems that she may be ready for just one nap a day as it has been really hard to get her down for the second nap. At what age did your dc transition from two naps to one and how did they do it? Did you help them with the transition or did they just do it on their own?
Any insight would be great, TIA.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

I can tell that DS, 11 months, is starting the process. His first nap is getting later and shorter. His second nap is getting longer. I think the average is probably around 14 months.


----------



## jocmtl (Nov 13, 2002)

It was shortly after 12 months for us. He slipped into just needing the afternoon nap.


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

it was around the 12 month mark ~ i just had him stay up in the morning a little longer than usual, so the "new nap" is right around the time he would have just been waking up from his morning nap (around 11am in our case)


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

About 11 months. I didn't have to help with the transition, it was all him. He started getting cranky and naps were all wonky for awhile and I just went with it and he eventually settled into one, solid 2 hour nap every day, 3 hours after waking.


----------



## bornbythesea (Oct 24, 2006)

Just now at 15 months. I tried earlier, but he was not ready.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

My 12 month old just gave up his third nap like last week. Is this strange?


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Moving to toddlers...


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

My third child dropped her second nap at about 11 months... then dropped her last nap around 23 months...

But my 2nd son kept both naps until he was around two - but he was a sleeeeeeeper.... they're all just so different!


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey2061* 
it was around the 12 month mark ~ i just had him stay up in the morning a little longer than usual, so the "new nap" is right around the time he would have just been waking up from his morning nap (around 11am in our case)

Same here. Ds is 12 months now, and has just one nap on most days. If we are in the car for any length of time, though, he still has another nap - and goes to bed a fair bit later on those days.

I must add, the new nap is usually 2 hours - which is about as much as his 2 naps were combined.

Brooke


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

My DD dropped her second nap around 13 months BUT at 18 months every so often she still needs 2. Its really easy for me to tell when DD needs a nap, so while I use the nap/bed times as a guideline, I just kinda follow her lead for the most part. For us its either a nap at 11am and a nap at 4pm or a single nap between 12 and 1:30pm.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

around 13 months...DD had been taking 2 one-hour naps (10-11ish and 2-3ish)...she began pushing the morning nap later and sleeping longer (about 2 hours) in the middle of the day (12-2ish) instead. Interestingly, that was also when she began napping on the bed (after nursing down) instead of me holding or wearing her.


----------



## AmyLouise (Nov 26, 2004)

12 months approximately.


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

We never had a nap schedule, she just sleeps when she's tired. But, I remember by 17 months she started consistently doing one 2-3 1/2 hour nap in the afternoon only. Her b-day was in August. And we had a rough fall/early winter of me having awful morning sickness, both of us having nasty colds and then her having rotavirus. So, she probably would have become more consistent with it earlier if it hadn't been for all of that.

She starts her nap anytime between 12-3 depending on what we are doing.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

15 months and still 2 naps of about 1.5 hrs each. it makes it difficult to stay out and about for very long (he only likes to nap at home,) but he obviously still needs it.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

14 months.

She didn't even start taking actual "naps" until about 9 months or so though. (Previously, she had to be held in order to sleep.) She started taking one nap a day when she started a different daycare. She still took two sometimes at home, but about a month after THAT (so, 15 months), she was down to only one a day.


----------



## blumom2boyz (Jun 13, 2006)

It has been different ages for all three. DS1 at 18 months (and I was the one that did it!), ds2 was at 15 months and ds3 at 12 months. I more or less encouraged ds3 to drop to one nap just b/c it is difficult to plan a day around 2 naps when you have older kids. Out of the three, ds3 is the one who seems to sleep the least amount and it worked out great. If he took two naps, they would only last about and hour, hour and 15 minutes, but once I dropped to one, he takes a 2 hour nap consistantly and sometimes longer. I would just push back the morning nap as long as I could until eventually he was sleeping at the same time as ds2. It took a few weeks before he was in the routine. It sounds to me like your dd is ready for one nap. Try it and see how it goes! Good luck!


----------



## nvr.4.gtn (Apr 12, 2007)

Nichole was starting the one nap a day transition around 11 months. Some days it would be two naps then one. By about 13 months it was consistant one nap.


----------



## shiningpearl (Jul 1, 2006)

it was around a year. She would go back and forth between one and two naps for about a month, and then settled into a one nap day.


----------



## Bimmergal2005 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mine went from two crappy naps to one quality nap around 10 months.


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

My 16 (almost 17) month old son still takes 2 naps, both about an hour or hour and a half long. Of course some days he had good and bad naps. The morning nap is pretty constant. Sometimes if he's teething really bad or something he'll just talk to himself for a while in the afternoon and won't nap, but I still let him hang out in his crib for some 'down time'. He just entertains himself with his stuffed animal and blankets at those times, but then he's sooooo cranky until bedtime, he really really really needs his 2 naps still.
Every child really is different. Whatever feels right for your family most likely is!


----------



## qwert (May 18, 2006)

My child was about 14-15 months of age.


----------



## ChristaP516 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think it's different for every baby. My DS was taking only 1 nap at 12 months, but my DD needed 2 naps until she was almost 2. = ) They will tell you when.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dd went from 2 one hr naps to 1 one hr nap at 9 months old. She did that all on her own


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

a lil before a year


----------

